

Mint CEO on how to build a startup - marketer
http://www.scribd.com/doc/11912720/Entrepreneurship-101-Aaron-Patzer-Mint

======
ed
(throws voice) ooo, is that a new slideshow mode?

~~~
pclark
the "unlike this" "like this" button toggle is exceptionally confusing.

Why do you put a really dark gradient through all your buttons, rendering the
bottom line of text very hard to read?

------
wyday
That was a nice set of slides, but was there a video (or audio) to go along
with it?

~~~
timf
First talk @ <http://www.dukedees.com/sessionpowerpointdownloads>

(there is a 'video' link)

cf. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=472134>

~~~
jacktang
thank you for the link and the video :)

------
sobriquet
Aaron's speaking on a panel next week, "Tales of Young Entrepeneurs" at
Stanford. Anyone going?

<http://www.vlab.org/article.html?aid=253>

~~~
betterlabs
Thanks for sharing - I might go. Sounds interesting.

------
aditya
Interesting recommendation to hire a PR firm. I guess if you have $17M in cash
and an audience that still pays attention to traditional PR, that's a
justifiable expense...

~~~
pxlpshr
A good PR firm works to maintain a very personal and trusting relationship
with major news outlets, including the popular blogs and web presences. While
there are a lot of bad PR firms out there you should avoid, a good firm is
extremely valuable and should be included in your marketing strategy once the
product has shown life.

However, most likely your first year (or two) you'll be able to handle a fair
amount of the basic PR work yourself. Here's a good blog post from Josh
Dilworth who works with a lot of tech startups.

[http://joshdilworth.com/post/68998214/what-the-heck-is-pr-
an...](http://joshdilworth.com/post/68998214/what-the-heck-is-pr-anyway)

~~~
alain94040
We just had a discussion on PR firms that pretty much settles it in my opinion
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462493>). How can I include it in this
thread? Hyperlinks are just not as efficient as some cute Ajax inlining...

------
jmtame
the video is really good.

did he say landlords in silicon valley will accept equity for rent price
reductions? where does this happen?

~~~
thomaspaine
The landlord of my old apartment in Palo Alto told me that some previous
tenants had tried to pay their month's rent in equity, because they were
broke. He turned them down and the company turned out to be very successful.
I'm pretty sure he said it was one of the PayPal founders, but I don't
remember.

~~~
bettyfly
almost sounds like an urban myth

